# والمزيد من غرائب المرأة



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف تستطيع المرأة أن تصمد بالملابس الخفيفة في الجو البارد 00؟​

*يدعي بعض الباحثين أن لهذه الحقيقة سببين :*
*الأول : أنها مزودة بغلاف حول جسمها تلتحف به , فقد وهبها الله ( طبقات كثيفة من الشحم ) تحتفظ بالحرارة وعازلة لبرودة الجو الخارجي 0*
*الثاني : أن العملية الحياتية ( الميتابولزم ) 00 أكثر مرونة عندها من الرجل 00 فهي تولد المزيد من الحرارة في الشتاء 0 وتقلل من انتاج تلك الحرارة في الصيف 00ففي الجو الحار يكون ما ينفثه ( الإنش المربع ) في جلدها من الحرارة أقل مما يشعه جلد الرجل بنسبة (8%) ثمانية بالمائة 0*
*- ما أكثر ما تسمع العجائز ينصحن الأم الشابة بعدم الخوف والقلق من ارتفاع حرارة جلد ولدها 00 لأن جسم الولد أكثر حرارة من جسم البنت 00 )*
*وفي البرد عكس ذلك 00 هذا فإن جسمها لا يحتاج الى انتاج الكثير من الحراة إلا في الايام الباردة 0*
*وبذلك يكون الرجل أكثر حاجة منها الى الملابس السميكة في أيام الشتاء لقلة مقاومة جسمة في الجو البارد *​
:download:
*قصيمي نت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشا على الخبر والمعلومة

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2009)

وانا بقول البنات لسه لبسين صيفى والولاد كلهم شتوى ليه اتارى


----------



## christin (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومه​*


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور يا باشا على الخبر والمعلومة
> 
> الرب يسوع يباركك


 

*ميرسي المرور الجميل احلى كليمو *​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> وانا بقول البنات لسه لبسين صيفى والولاد كلهم شتوى ليه اتارى


 

*ثانكس على مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2009)

christin قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومه​​​​*​






*ثانكس مرورك اختى الغاليه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
معلومات حلوة وجديده
ثانكس marcelino​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يبقا انا كنت لام اكون راجل مش بت اصلي ما بصمدش ابدااا​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> معلومات حلوة وجديده
> 
> ثانكس marcelino​


 

*ثانكس احلى مرور كوكى*​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> يبقا انا كنت لام اكون راجل مش بت اصلي ما بصمدش ابدااا​


 

*هههه اتأكدى بقى :t30:*

*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا 

موضوع ومعلومات جديده وروعه

الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## marcelino (19 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ​




ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## marcelino (19 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> 
> موضوع ومعلومات جديده وروعه
> 
> ...




ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*مممممممممم و اخيرا عرفت السر
مرسي مارسيلينو ​*


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات حلوة عالاقل علشان لو الجو برد والواحد معاه بنت مايدهاش الجاكت بتاعه ههههههه

شكرا مارسلينو


----------



## ارووجة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه كوبتك
شكرا عالمعلومة الجديدة


----------



## marcelino (22 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *مممممممممم و اخيرا عرفت السر
> مرسي مارسيلينو ​*




طب اى خدعه leasantr​


----------



## marcelino (22 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> معلومات حلوة عالاقل علشان لو الجو برد والواحد معاه بنت مايدهاش الجاكت بتاعه ههههههه
> 
> شكرا مارسلينو



هههههه حلوة المصلحه اللى انت طلعتها من الموضوع دى​


----------



## marcelino (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههه كوبتك
> شكرا عالمعلومة الجديدة




ثانكس مرورك​


----------

